# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  حجم دیتا بیس از یه مقدار بالاتر نمی ره

## darkwish

سلام دوستان دیتا بیس من الان به 20 گیگ رسیده که واسه یه برنامه آرشیو داره اطلاعات ذخیره می کنه .
اما از اینجا به بعد دیگه جواب نمی ده و حجم دیتا بیس از این بالاتر نمی ره یعنی time out error می ده. شرینک کردن هم دردی از ما دوا نکرد و فقط 100 مگ تونست برگردونه.
می شه راهنمایی کنید؟
چند تا سوال دیگه :
1 ) حداکثر حجم دیتا بیس چقدر می تونه باشه ؟ آیا محدودیت داره و یا جایی تنظیمات داره که ما انجام ندادیم.
2) من تقریبا به حجمی 3 برابر این و یا حداقل دو برابر این مقدار فعلی نیاز دارم یعنی حدودا 40 گیگ حالا باید چیکار کنم.
به شدت به کمک شما عزیزان نیاز دارم تا بتونم این فاجعه رو جمو جور کنم

----------


## jeson_park

ورژن SQL Server چیه؟
Express یا Compact یا MSDE
فایل سیستمتون چیه؟؟
یادتون باشه FAT32 محدودیت داره

----------

